# first planted tank, black water 35G hex build



## mkiiisupradude (Nov 15, 2010)

:hihi:that should do it and hopefully i am saving someone loading time somewhere lol. tommorow I will post the DIY light upgrade I have planned to handle the tank depth and black water. Right now there is just a 17" flourescent tube that seems to keep my only plant, a java moss, fairly happy under the ludicrousely low light circumstances!


----------



## brains613 (Aug 18, 2010)

Pictures _DON'T_ work... Where's my editing! 

Of course I'm kidding, but I just broke down a 35 gallon hex and haven't had luck with plants in it, so I'm looking for ideas. And I'm VERY interested in what you did, so fix the pics!



Slight correction. They don't show on the page, but clicking the links brings them up. Not sure how to fix that.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

use photobucket.com to upload the pics.


----------



## mkiiisupradude (Nov 15, 2010)

ha ha, figures! well then to recap for people too lazy to click :icon_wink

my 55








my hex as it was when I first filled it. please notice the light is fairly bright








My hex after a few days! Before you ask I did boil the wood for about 5 hours with 3 or so water changes as well as 3-4 cycles in the dish washer!








I love the tinted water! 
and as promised.... after my DIY light change I did tonight!








I think I am spilling alot of light because the bulbs are so close to the edges of the tank but it seems to be a GREAT improvement! Yes, that is the very same water! even a few days darker! lol im trying to be dramatic...


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

the water almost look like red tea lol


----------



## mkiiisupradude (Nov 15, 2010)

I know! so far I have a juvy Oscar in it to keep it cycled and he loves it. I read about how they hunt, hiding in blackish water until something comes close enough for it to strike. He does it to Hikari pellets as they float around, all violent like. too funny. 
I think I have the mood right in there though and hopefully enough light to grow some plants. it is 2 spiral CFLs at: 1450 lumens each, 6500k temp, and 23w or 100w replacement. I checked and the 100w bulbs they "replace" only put out between 1000-1200 lumens. even if I split the difference low and say 50w each I am getting 3wpg but with the black water and my choice of bulb placement i would cut that by halfish.
As long as I can get some crypts, anubias and java fern to grow I think I can make my angels happy.








So that brings me to my next question for everyone. Obviousely I am going with a natural look. I want to put some live bearers in for the Angels to get the occasional live treat of fry. My understanding is that guppies are from South America but they just dont seem like they would look right. Any one have a better idea or know of a good schooler that will breed easily for me in this baby?


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

Many of the livebearers are indigenous to Central America and Mexico, originally. It's not far fetched to put the two species together...except that full adult angels will probably be able to eat some of the adult guppies. Platies, mollies, swordtails are more likely to avoid that fate.


----------



## mkiiisupradude (Nov 15, 2010)

do any of those school well? I dont mind the guppies getting eaten, its kind if the point. If there is something that schools well and is not nescesarily a live bearer but breeds like crazy I would preffer schooling over how prolific the livebearers are.


----------



## mkiiisupradude (Nov 15, 2010)

Plants came today! 











I only ordered 4 types of plants from one of the members on this forum but he was awesome enough to send a few extras! Im not sure what they are yet but two are stem types that Ive heard do well in low light. the other is pretty and seems similar but i know nothing about it. bottom left there, you cant miss it.










heres that old drift wood stump, now hosting some anubias nana and java fern across the back!










So I had to take my little oscar out for fear of him destroying all of my hard work (I never thought it would be so difficult to stick plants into substrate but once a crypt touches you and your pulling your hand out... anyways). Tomorrow I am going to get my set of schoolers and maybe the corry's or algea eater. There should be plenty of places for fry to hide in here so Im wondering about tetras.
on second thought, no cories till this stuff roots in!
they seem to be good schoolers, do any of them breed easily? of course I am limited around here to the big 2 pet stores so my choices are pretty much bleeding hearts, neons, phantoms, the more common ones anyways.
Any suggestions? I may just stick with the guppies, with all of that foliage they may stand a chance!!


----------



## kharma (Sep 20, 2010)

If your top is covered i would suggest some hatchets! I have a blackwater biotope tank set up as well and love my hatchets  Looking good so far.


----------



## mkiiisupradude (Nov 15, 2010)

hey, thanks! do you have any pics of yours? I realy wanted to do a biotope as well but the plant selection for low light south american was just too difficult to extract. hopefully I have the right idea though lol. BTW I have realy been thinking hatchets are nice but do they come down from the surface?
Its only been 4 hours or so since I planted and laready they are pearling! maybe I have more light than I think in there???
I am also curious If I planted things right. for the Java ferns I cut most of the stringy black root off so that I could actualy get to the rizome. for the crypts I cut the roots down a bit so there was at least a 1/4 to 1/2 inch left so that it would push down through the substrate. should I have cut the leaves off for them to grow back? it seems like I read that was a tip for planting crypts but Im realy not sure.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

A little late to join in here, but I leave the leafs in, and cut the roots. As a general rule, I have little to no melt when I replant mine. What kind of substrate do you have in there?


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

If you want a mostly biotope-correct setup, remove the slate, add another piece of driftwood, remove the plants, and add floating Amazon frogsbit (Limnobium laevigatum - I can send you some if you can't find it) or salvinia minima, or salvina molesta.

You'll have tea-colored water, long feathery floating plant roots and an angelfish lurking within! The floating plants won't require tons of light, but they'll keep nitrates down and look neat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

I've kept angels for a really long time and I can tell you they really do love lurking in the roots of my water lettuce. I don't have it completely biotope. I have an amazon sword that they are constantly leaving eggs on. 
Your tank is wonderful. Hexes are hard to do and you have done it beautifully. To answer your question about the cories yes they are very prolific. Don't expect to have babies though unless you actively watch them breed and remove the eggs to a breeder. The other fish will make short work of the eggs. Mine start breeding as soon as I do a water change with slightly cooler water (it mimics the rainy season) and I have raised the fry. It is alot of work but very rewarding.


----------

